# flashlight collection carry case



## Metatron (Jul 8, 2008)

morn lads, this is kinda urgent, i am looking for one of those 'u bute' carry cases, the ones with the eggshell internal lining, for my flashys. prefer online purchase or a retailer in perth au
cheers!


----------



## greenLED (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't know about AU vendors, but available at CountyComm:
http://www.countycomm.com/collector.htm

or from Maxpedition:
http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=632


----------



## Dr Jekell (Jul 8, 2008)

Have a look at your local Jaycar Electronics Store For:

Waterproof ABS Instrument Case with Foam Insert - Cat: HB-6380


----------



## Metatron (Jul 9, 2008)

Dr Jekell said:


> Have a look at your local Jaycar Electronics Store For:
> 
> Waterproof ABS Instrument Case with Foam Insert - Cat: HB-6380



cheers for that lads, just ordered the one above, it will do just right:thumbsup:


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 9, 2008)

Dr Jekell said:


> Have a look at your local Jaycar Electronics Store For:
> 
> Waterproof ABS Instrument Case with Foam Insert - Cat: HB-6380


Seems like a Pelican ripoff to me, at that price wouldn't be better to get an original one?


----------



## Dr Jekell (Jul 10, 2008)

Down here the prices for a pelican case are rather steep (same for surefire's) so the case makes an acceptable substitute for less money.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Don't know about AU vendors, but available at CountyComm:
> http://www.countycomm.com/collector.htm
> 
> or from Maxpedition:
> http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=632






I'm looking for a soft case, multiple carry bag also. The one from County comm looks decent and the price is right, but I'm concerned that the exposed light heads could potentially smack against one another. Yes, they're tools but sometimes they're shelf lights that I'm transporting and I don't want them banging on each other.

The Maxpedition is completely over the top expensive. Honestly, I don't know if I'd purchase it at $100 for what I'm looking at there. It might be three times as good as the County comm case, but not 8 times the bag. Eeek! 


I think I'll keep looking and come back to the county comm case if I have to


----------



## greenLED (Jul 10, 2008)

Paul, what I do with my bag (Kershaw Rep. display bag) is to place small lights in the middle pockets. That adds some extra spacing in the middle and prevents the lights on the outer sides from touching each other once the bag is closed. It also helps that the middle pouches are offset from the outer pouches. 

I haven't seen the Countycomm bag in person buy I guess you proceed similarly. I've been using this setup for a couple of years now without any problems.

An additional quick fix might be to place a thin layer of foam in the middle of the bag before closing.


...this reminds me, I should take pics of my bag. Rscanady gave it to me a while back and it's awesome.


----------



## houtex (Jul 11, 2008)

How about a soft fishing tackle bag? My buddy has one that is soft on the outside,looks nice,and has the plastic boxes on the inside.


----------



## bf1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Depends how rugged of a case you are looking for. You might want to look into a case that eyewear salesman often use to display glasses. I believe the size is perfect .


----------



## Metatron (Jul 14, 2008)

cheers lads for ur help, this is what arrived today, fits just right


----------



## Patriot (Jul 14, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Paul, what I do with my bag (Kershaw Rep. display bag) is to place small lights in the middle pockets. That adds some extra spacing in the middle and prevents the lights on the outer sides from touching each other once the bag is closed. It also helps that the middle pouches are offset from the outer pouches.
> 
> I haven't seen the Countycomm bag in person buy I guess you proceed similarly. I've been using this setup for a couple of years now without any problems.
> 
> ...




I like your ideas. Sounds like it might just work, especially since like the $20 price tag of the Countycomm bag.

If you're able to post a picture of your set-up sometime, that might make me pull the trigger.

Thanks


----------



## Metatron (Jul 26, 2008)

my latest lads yes it cost a dollar


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 31, 2008)

Metatron said:


> yes it cost a dollar


$1 ?


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 31, 2008)

where did u get that? Even if i had to ship it over to singapore, it would still be worth it if the case cost a dollar.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Nov 1, 2008)

I suspect Metatron does _not_ mean the orange Pelican on the left.


----------



## Metatron (Nov 1, 2008)

Bimmerboy said:


> I suspect Metatron does _not_ mean the orange Pelican on the left.


sorry for the confusion folks, costing a dollar is an expression in these parts for being expensive


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 1, 2008)

Metatron said:


> sorry for the confusion folks, costing a dollar is an expression in these parts for being expensive



oh, :laughing: alright then, so which one would cost the moon? (hopefully that means it's really cheap)

no worries about the confusion


----------

